
Show HN: Budget.cool – Create budgets and manage your finances, all manually - aschmelyun
https://budget.cool
======
aschmelyun
Some info behind the app:

\- Tech stack is Laravel + Vue.js + Bulma.

\- Manual entry is purposely the only way to add in data, aiming to build
better habits by making you confront what you spend money on.

\- Everything rolls over in a monthly period, and you can go back and see
transactions and stats from previous months.

It's in private beta right now, as there's still a few bugs and kinks getting
worked out. If you'd like an invite code, just drop a comment here (no need to
sign up on that landing screen if you'd prefer not to).

